# I sure do wish...



## Barry Duggan (Dec 26, 2013)

somebody who is not as sorry and lazy as I would get up, go out, and kill something...so I could read about it and look at the pics.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I had the beaver at 17 yds today and held off on the shot hoping he would swim around a log and a little closer. I also stood on top the den with one inside knawwing away. Needless to say "intense " it was.......to be continued Barry ...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 26, 2013)

This wood stove is so nice and warm in the morning with coffee. I'm lazy too. MikE


----------



## Clipper (Dec 26, 2013)

Our club lost its bow only property December 12th due to the land being sold and I haven't hunted since.  However, my son pulled the card from a trail camera I had on the hill behind the house and deer are coming to my spot.  I will be putting up a hang on stand tomorrow.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 26, 2013)

I am trying Barry. I can't even see a deer to miss. It has been a poor year for me.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 27, 2013)

I've stuck my nose out the door a few times but just can't seem to make myself go out in those cold, bare, woods. That warm bed just calls me back and I can't resist! Guess I'm wishin' for the same thing you are!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't tell you how many mornings I've gotten up @ 0430 just to see nature and take my bow for a walk. Haven't seen a deer or hog in a good while.


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 27, 2013)

I keep trying but they keep playing the other stand game. I hunt the ridge they are in the slew...I hunt the slew and they are on the ridge. I'm hoping to sling an arrow to tag someone out of this new game they are playing...I must say I don't like it very much. lol


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm heading out in a few minutes for an afternoon snow hunt. I also plan to hunt tomorrow.  Maybe I'll have some coyote pics on the trail camera????

Even though I have off a few more days next week, I doubt I will get out hunting. Calling for daytime highs below zero starting monday, lows down to minus 12.....


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 27, 2013)

Dave I would put me a feeder outside the kitchen window and sit inside and drink coffee and watch it, can you shoot your bow out the kitchen window, that's cold.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 27, 2013)

It seems like months since I've been out in the woods. It's probably only been three weeks or so, but I'm itchin to get back out soon. Definitely going out the morning of the first, but I might have to go out sooner.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 27, 2013)

Guilty! I hate waking up early.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 27, 2013)

My Grandson got a 410 for Christmas. He is 7 years old and the squirrels around my house are in total shock. some won`t get over it....RC


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 27, 2013)

We have all the deer we want to eat and have started pounding the waterfowl. Kind of fun doing the social hunting of ducks and geese with my son and friends compared to the isolation of the deer woods.  I will try to hammer some hogs next week.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 27, 2013)

Against my better judgement, I am planning on being in Bleckley Co., down by Shellstone creek about daybreak in the morning. Will be packing my Kanati, a dove stool, and at least two Little Debbie swiss rolls. Gonna do some serious piddling around...while Billy does some serious hunting.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 27, 2013)

Good luck Barry. I went again today and pulled another fat zero.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 28, 2013)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Dave I would put me a feeder outside the kitchen window and sit inside and drink coffee and watch it, can you shoot your bow out the kitchen window, that's cold.



Yes sir, I will be house bound, drinking coffee, and putting another log on the fire at those temps.


Went out and took the bow for another walk, no deer tracks at all in the snow. I believe I'm done for the season! Maybe just a backyard critter hunt . I left my cameras out, maybe I''l check them in a month or so when I'm in the area.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 28, 2013)

Well I shot at a nice spike yesterday mornin and the arrow sunk deep at the vitals, the tree between me and his vitals is definately hurtin. He was quartered away, I saw the tree and had a shot still. He was about to take after the does he just stopped from comin to me. I figure at this rate I'll be one heck of a hunter if I actually learn from all my mistakes.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 29, 2013)

I killed a doe last week or 2. Guess i need to upload the pictures and story.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 29, 2013)

I missed mine yesterday evening. While waiting on the perfect shot, waiting because the one I wanted was to far under me, they eventually spooked and moved out stopping at about 18yds. I should have known better. A spooked deer is a deer that should not be shot at 18yds. They are primed, ready to go into flight mode. Luckily, the arrow which was probably on course to hit it's mark, just went over her back as she did the duck in roll out. Sorry, no pics, but a story


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 29, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> I missed mine yesterday evening. While waiting on the perfect shot, waiting because the one I wanted was to far under me, they eventually spooked and moved out stopping at about 18yds. I should have known better. A spooked deer is a deer that should not be shot at 18yds. They are primed, ready to go into flight mode. Luckily, the arrow which was probably on course to hit it's mark, just went over her back as she did the duck in roll out. Sorry, no pics, but a story


I did pick up a gun yesterday, first time all year. I had saw a black coyote sunning in one of my food plots the day before. I borrowed my sons 243 just in case he would be in the same place while checking trail cams. LOL, he was laying exactly in the same spot. Bad day for him


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sat. morning I was slipping up the hill between a branch and young planted pines, on a pig trail. In a patch of honeysuckle, in the branch off to my right, I heard a little shuffling and a faint snap. Kneeled down and eased my dove stool off my left shoulder and and side quiver off my right shoulder. Did a little knee walking to get in position, but nothing ever materialized. Went back and got my stool and quiver, took about fifteen steps up the trail and stepped into the biggest covey of quail I have seen in a long long time. I think I might have loosed a little gas. About seventy five yards, up the hill, I stepped into where about a half dozen of the singles had re-grouped...


----------



## bamabird (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like I'm in good company.Thought I was in a slump,but seems to be all too common,as late season often is.I found lots of fresh tracks on our property before the last deluge(rain),but unfortunately much of it was deer AND coyote TOGETHER.Think I know why I'm not seeing much.Need to get serious with the 'yotes


----------



## gurn (Dec 29, 2013)

Well bein I think bein were brothers of ah different mother sure don't be lookin ta me for any un sorry and un lazy moves. Force myself inta the tree for four cold hrs . Got down and checked the trail cam. tryin ta push buttons wit fingers ya cant feel sure aint  ah bit ah fun It said two nice does commin round 9o am in the morning. Humm oh  and let them Purdy deer let me  
count the ways. one cold two cant hardly get ma sticks up before daylight. had ta drive over ah hr ta get thar,and the alarms goin off but thinkin bout the drive and cold, I procedded ta do what ah Duggan brothre do, Cover up his head wit ah pillar and back ta killin 30pt bucks in my dreams with ah selfbow and sharp rocks.  Man this lazy no count thread is makin me right sleepy. :


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 29, 2013)

gurn said:


> Well bein I think bein were brothers of ah different mother sure don't be lookin ta me for any un sorry and un lazy moves. Force myself inta the tree for four cold hrs . Got down and checked the trail cam. tryin ta push buttons wit fingers ya cant feel sure aint  ah bit ah fun It said two nice does commin round 9o am in the morning. Humm oh  and let them Purdy deer let me
> count the ways. one cold two cant hardly get ma sticks up before daylight. had ta drive over ah hr ta get thar,and the alarms goin off but thinkin bout the drive and cold, I procedded ta do what ah Duggan brothre do, Cover up his head wit ah pillar and back ta killin 30pt bucks in my dreams with ah selfbow and sharp rocks.  Man this lazy no count thread is makin me right sleepy. :


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just too cold to hunt........ Brrrrr......


Waupun

Elevation

919 ft 

 Now Clear 

Temperature

-11.9 °F

Feels Like -12 °F 


Wind(mph)

0.0 


Sunrise / Set

7:28 AM

4:27 PM


Moon

Waning Crescent

More Astronomy


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 31, 2013)

Well Barry I decided to try once more for squirrels yesterday pm. Grabbed two arrows (one a stone tipped bamboo I made in 09) and headed to the palmettos. Slipped around a few mins and finally heard a few. Got in the middle of 2 put tension on the string 3 times but no shot. I probably covered 40 yds in 45 mins as I made my steps in the crunchy leaves whisper quiet.
     Decided w little light left to head back to truck and one ran across behind me so I turn around and slip in. My best opts have come when they are chasing each other as they lose focus and as I approached I see 3 in one tree playing the game. I slip into 10 yds and wait on a decent shot. As two of them come down I draw and they stop 15 ft up. I let my stone tipped arrow fly and hear it kick off several limbs in the distance. Im thinking darn I lost that one. A few seconds later a thump and a short run from a squirrel. Im then thinking is it possible I made a pass thru. 
      Anyhow I check for sign and find nothing and don't find my arrow either so although it was FUN AGAIN I was a little disappointed I lost an arrow I made.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 31, 2013)

Good read there Martin. Keep after them.
Spent the afternoon trying to help a fellow tune arrows to his bow. Pretty much proves you just can't get good help these days.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 1, 2014)

Chased some beavers this pm. The two ponds are about 80 yds apart and I slipped in between them right at last light. Heard rustling in the leaves to my right and Im thinking the whole time its a beaver and Im gonna catch it coming to me but it goes the other way.
Ive got this figured out now. Doing three things at once makes it tough(light, calling, and focusing on a spot) This weekend Navy Dave is coming up to hunt w me and Im gonna put him to work holding the light and teach him to call as well and Im gonna slip to the side of him so when they come in its not me they looking for...

I have successfully called them in three times now. Tonight I had 2 come in to about 15 yards numerous times and they kept tempting me until I couldn't take it any longer and I let go of two arrows just missing low both times. I was figuring more body is below the water than really is.
So after a little bit I just decided to retrieve my arrows. I use a rod and reel to bring em back in. There is a really Big male in this one pond. I watched him tonight working on this tree...


I will get em if it takes me thru turkey season


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2014)

How do you call a beaver? I know the will come to corn. mike


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> How do you call a beaver? I know the will come to corn. mike



At first I tried like for a coyote by squeaking on my hand and it got their attention. After being around them a few nights they only do two things. Swim or chew wood so I started imitating the knawwing wood sound and they will drop what they're doing and swim right on over.

 Ive learned they are a lot like pigs, poor eyes, nose and ears of gold.  The flashlight doesn't scare them but human sounds will.
  Im sure they just hear another beaver that's not suppose to be in their pond and comes to investigate. Last night I had a log out front that prevented them from getting closer to my opening. There is another spot just a few yards away where I can get to the waters edge and that's the plan for the weekend. I will have three nights and will try to video as well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish I'd set up stake 2 years back when I had one going into our research corn at night and dragging the stalks back to their beaver made swamp. They trap 12 out of that little patch of flooded timber. mike


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought you got one back then...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2014)

Nope. Never shot at one but you got me wanting to. mikE


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2014)

Berry, you getting all this. All for you. lol mikE


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2014)

Mike another tip is use wood arrows they will float flat even w a broadhead and be a lot easier to retrieve. If the knawwing doesn't work I heard there's a singer called Just a beaver, maybe he could help...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2014)

That sounds like fun


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2014)

Dennis said:


> That sounds like fun



It has been so far. Video would be cool but tough. Biggest problem is distance from home and being solo. Nolan being a teenager doesn't hang w me like he used to....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 2, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> How do you call a beaver? I know the will come to corn. mike


Large bills and shiney objects?



dm/wolfskin said:


> Berry, you getting all this. All for you. lol mikE


Absorbing it all...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Large bills and shiney objects?
> 
> 
> Funny.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 3, 2014)

As luck would have it Dave is in one spot w light and I'm 30 yds away and the beaver swims by him twice at 5 yds. Tonight they didn't wanna come out and play much, wouldn't come to calling either and it is cold....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2014)

Stay after them Martin...you can get it done, I just know you can.
I bet that water is cold too, so stay out of it...if you can.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 3, 2014)

Not into the whole beaver thing. We have a bunch where I hunt, but I have no interest in selling skins or whatever.

Anyway, I'm going out tomorrow morning no matter how cold. Ironically, I'll be hunting in the same general area where I hunted opening morning. Don't count on me to kill a deer, but don't count me out either. Four more deer hunting days left for me....


----------



## kennym (Jan 4, 2014)

Here ya go Barry, gonna be high of -5 on Monday. I prolly won't make it out that day....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Kenny. Is that your 2014 bow? Any good, as in big, deer coming off your place this season?


----------



## kennym (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes Sir, I've only shot it farther than 20 feet 4 times!


----------



## kennym (Jan 4, 2014)

Not bad for walnut, huh?


----------



## kennym (Jan 4, 2014)

Missed the part about the big deer, no big ones yet, last group of hunters coming in tonite. Think the groups of hunters  have taken 8 smaller bucks and does total.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 4, 2014)

Gonna be -5 come Monday night. As much as I would like to see your place, I'm sure glad I'm not in that particular group. 
Real purty walnut...would go well on a 58 incher at about 48#.


----------



## kennym (Jan 4, 2014)

- 5 is the high Monday! I'll be in a heated environment somewhere!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 4, 2014)

Navy Dave got a deer today w rifle so we didn't spend much time at the beaver pond but I ended up w my first critter for 2014.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you for the report Martin. Good job, now get back out there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 5, 2014)

We made a walk today stump shooting before calling our weekend over. No more beaver sightings but that's ok. I made a new friend and idk if he's happy about it. I was showing Dave a cave and was digging in the dirt when this popped out. He was froze almost solid. Put him in my pocket til I got back to my camera..


----------



## gurn (Jan 5, 2014)

Good score or the dillo


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 6, 2014)

We still giving Berry his fixes. I had 2 squirrels out back Saturday so I got my bow and arrows and went after them. Busted by both squirrels but an unlucky dove didn't fare so well. My first critter for 2014. I'll post a picture tonight when I get home. Seen a few squirrels yesterday a bobcat and some pigs. The bobcat humble me to no ends.  
The pigs jumped into the creek and left me. Wind in my favor but still got busted at 50 or more yards out from them. They had a sentry watching their back trail, a brown one. There was blacks and reds in the group to. There's my report Berry. mikE


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 24, 2014)

Spent this cold Friday in the woods, covered over 7 miles and although no pigs seen it was a fun time. My 2nd stop placed me a mile from my destination and halfway in I hear leaves rustling and see bodies thru some thick brush. I close the distance to 15 yds and count 8 turkeys. They were not happy to see me but it was fun getting that close. 
      Continued my walk and made it to my spot and loosed an arrow at a squirrel up in a tree. Missed
       Couple mins later I see 4 of these(raccoons) headed up a tree and I didn't mess w them. 
      Finished my walk thru this area and found this beauty.

       Drove to another spot and made a 1/2 mile walk in and looped back and heard leaves rustling up in the palmettos. Made a slow stalk thru the creek to within 30 yds and turkeys again!
       Finally at last light in another spot as Im headed to truck I hear something walking in the thicket. I quickly look for a crossing and setup 10 yds away. Its slowly coming my way and Im thinking its gonna happen and a dillo pops out 12 yds away and I wasn't gonna feed him a Cromer woodie. Its unusual for me to cover this many miles and strike out. It was a good day, lots of miles, found an area that needs more of my attention as well....


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 24, 2014)

Headed out tomorrow with Beau to chase some pigs Barry maybe we will have you some stories when we get back. Taking my new CBB for its first Hunt.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 27, 2014)

Allen Oliver said:


> Headed out tomorrow with Beau to chase some pigs Barry maybe we will have you some stories when we get back. Taking my new CBB for its first Hunt.



For the past three mornings, I've poured up my coffee and made a milk shake out of it, sat down at central command and looked for your report...what's up Allen?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 27, 2014)

OOps, I forgot my report from Thursday. Got on some pigs but they were on the wrong side of the creek. They had been on my side from the fresh poop I found. Did nothing all weekend but filling the woodstove. LAZY! Something got to go down soon cause I'm starting to get the shakes. I need a fix.No No:mike


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry Barry. Been a busy weekend. Beau and I got to HC about 9:00 and started out at the gates at the Duck ponds and worked our way down to the river. Never did find any fresh piggy sign on our journey but did find a lot of good deer sign. Before we got away from the trucks we had 5 deer cross just the other side of the gates and one was a nice racked buck. We walked two more locations and still no pigs. All we could find was deer. Didn't even find a tree rat to shoot at but it was a good day in the woods anyway.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 28, 2014)

I put my kodak playsport on my bow yesterday so I wouldn't forget to take a video of any pigs I may see. I didn't see any but did take a few clips of the woods and water. First is the branch that feeds the main creek and second is the main creek and the third is the mud hole and ground blind alone with a small food plot of alfalfa. The pigs have plowed up my plot but there's still alfalfa there. Spring will only tell. In days, weeks or months I hope to have a pig on video. This video thing is a bet tricky getting the angle right when shooting.
We'll see.mikE


----------

